# Frontier V6 starter replacement



## cmikey (Oct 8, 2004)

I need to replace the starter in my Frontier. Exactly how does one go about releasing the starter wire connector. Both mounting bolts are out and the battery cable is disconnected but the starter wire disappears up into the engine compartment and I cannot even see the connector. So my starter is just dangling there.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

looks like this guys had similar problem... see if this helps

Answers.com - How do you remove the starter from a 2000 Nissan Frontier King Cab


----------

